# Riesen Problem mit Drucker (druckt zu langsam)



## Kemosabi (15. September 2003)

Hallo erst mal, 
bin neu hier und hab auch gleich ein ziemliches großes Problem. 
Ich habe schon seit ungefähr 1 1/2 Jahren einen Drucker von Hewlett - Packard und zwar den "710C". Seit kurzem trat das Problem auf, dass der Drucker für eine Seite S/W in 300dpi ungefähr 15min gebracht hat (ungelogen). Da ich schon ziemlich viel verstellt und auch mal an der Registry rumgespielt hatte, hab ich mir nicht viel bei gedacht und einfach mal neu formatiert. Aber nach der Neuinstallation von Windows 2000 hatte  ich immer noch das gleiche Problem!
Jetzt war ich doch recht verunsichert, da der Drucker so lange schon einwandfrei lief und nun einfach nicht mehr in einer humanen Geschwindigkeit drucken will. Ich habe mich auch schon mit den "Diensten" von Win2k auseinander gesetzt, kam aber leider zu keinen erfolgreichen Ergebnis. 
Aktuelle Treiber für den Drucker gibt es für Windows 2000 auch nichtmehr, hatte voher, als der Drucke noch normal lief,  auch nie welche verwendet. 

Suchfunktion &  Das Orakel habe ich auch schon benutzt. 
Ich denk mal, dass irgend etwas die Kommunikation zwischen Drucker und PC stört, aber habe keinen sinnvollen Lösungsansatz.  

Wenn jemand das gleiche Problem hatte oder mir einfach so helfen kann, wäre ich doch sehr erfreut!

mfg


System:

Processor(s)
Model : Intel(R) Pentium(R) III
Speed : 990MHz
Performance Rating : PR1188 (estimated)
L2 On-board Cache : 256kB ECC synchronous ATC

Mainboard and BIOS
Bus(es) : AGP PCI USB SMBus/i2c 
MP Support : No
System BIOS : Award Software, Inc. ASUS MED 2001 ACPI BIOS Revision 1004
Mainboard : ASUSTeK Computer INC. MED 2001
System Chipset : ASUSTeK Computer Inc VIA Chipset-Based Mainboard System Controller
Front Side Bus Speed : 1x 110MHz (110MHz data rate)
Installed Memory : 256MB SDRAM
Memory Bus Speed : 1x 110MHz (110MHz data rate)

Video System
Monitor/Panel : MD1998LK
Adapter : NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400

Physical Storage Devices
Removable Drive : Diskettenlaufwerk
Disk Drive : ST340823A
CD-ROM/DVD : ARTEC WRR-4848
CD-ROM/DVD : LITEON DVD-ROM LTD122
CD-ROM/DVD : Generic STEALTH DVD SCSI CdRom Device

Logical Storage Devices
1.44MB 3.5" (A : N/A
Hard Disk (C : 3.9GB (2.2GB, 57% Free) (NTFS)
Hard Disk (D : 33.4GB (26.0GB, 78% Free) (NTFS)
CD-ROM/DVD (E : 642MB (0MB, 0% Free) (CDFS)
CD-ROM/DVD (F : N/A
CD-ROM/DVD (G : 258MB (0MB, 0% Free) (CDFS)

Peripherals
Serial/Parallel Port(s) : 2 COM / 1 LPT
USB Controller/Hub : Universeller VIA-Hostcontroller (USB)
USB Controller/Hub : Universeller VIA-Hostcontroller (USB)
USB Controller/Hub : USB-Root-Hub
USB Controller/Hub : USB-Root-Hub
Keyboard : Standardtastatur (101/102 Tasten) oder Microsoft Natural Keyboard (PS/2)
Mouse : PS/2-kompatible Maus
Human Interface : Microsoft SideWinder (Automatische Erkennung)
Human Interface : HID-konformer Gamecontroller

MultiMedia Device(s)
Device : Gameport für Creative 
Device : Creative AudioPCI (ES1371,ES1373) (WDM)

Printers and Faxes
Model : HP DeskJet 710C

Operating System(s)
Windows System : Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional Ver 5.00.2195 Service Pack 4

Network Adapter(s)
Networking Installed : Yes
Adapter : Realtek RTL8139(A) PCI-Fast Ethernet-Adapter


----------



## Alien3000lu (15. September 2003)

*Kabel*

Hi,

hast du auch schon mal das Drucker Kabel gewechselt? Kannst das ja mal probieren, ansonsten kann ich nur zu einer Sache raten: Kauf dir einen Neuen. Auch wenn dieser gut arbeitete, so ist er doch alt, und hat die Jahre hinter sich, würde ich mal sagen. Oder hast du ihn auch mal saubergemacht intern, kann ihn auch vieleicht bremsen. Ich hab auch noch einen 540 der läuft noch einwandfrei, kauf mir jedoch auch noch einen neuen!

Tschüss


----------



## andihauser (2. Januar 2004)

*ES !*

Hallo!

Dein Drucker schläft von einem Tag auf den nächsten ein und Du hast keine Ahnung warum?

Auch wenn es viele andere Beschreibungen zur Lösung des Problems gibt muss ich auch mal meine 0815 Lösung anbringen:
Ich hab keine Ahnung was Windows bei diesen durchaus primitiven Schritten noch alles im Hintergrund erledigt, dennoch

FUNKTIOIERT ES AUF WIN98 UND WINDOWS XP!

- Du Wechselst zu den "Druckeinstellungen" Deines aktuellen Druckers.
- Klickst jeweils bei "Einrichten", "Funktionen" und "Erweitert" auf den Button
   "Werkseinstellungen".
- Dann auf "Übernehmen" / "OK" und voilà: (zumindest bei mir und meiner
  Freundin) hat's funktioniert.
- Der Drucker druckt wieder im ursprünglichen Tempo.

MfG aus Sbg. 
   andi_hauser


----------



## HD_Onboard (4. Februar 2004)

@ Kemosabi: 

Hallo!

Habe das gleiche Problem mit dem gleichen Drucker, nur unter Windows ME. Hast du das Problem inzwischen lösen können? Das einzige, was ich noch nicht versucht habe, ist eine Neuinstallation des OS. Aber wenn, nach deinen Angaben, nicht mal das hilft, ist das ja auch egal. Irgendwie bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass ein Drucker nach ca. zwei Jahren seine Zeit gehabt hat. Sollte eigentlich länger halten, so ein Ding. 
Also: Falls du eine Lösung gefunden hast, wäre ich für einen Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Asonic (28. Januar 2005)

Hi,

schon mal probiert im Gerätemanager deinen Druckerport auf ECP umzustellen?
Vielleicht liegt hier des rätsels lösung.

Gruß asonic


----------



## palbright123 (1. März 2008)

Habe gleiches problem auf zwei komplett verschiedenen systemen. WinXp Pro und HOme. Haben sogar neuen drucker gekauft. beide hp brauchen 10min für eine Seite. außerdem wird ein scann (Multigerät) garnicht erst gestartet. kabel und alles ausprobiert.

Was ist ECP?


----------



## ink (1. März 2008)

3 Jahre alt der Thread 
Liegs an den Treibern?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_Capabilities_Port


----------

